# Oh my snails!



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

About a week and a'half ago I received 3 snails in the mail from my friend/sister who's in Florida.

Two of them died.

I only have one left, and today, I saw this odd stuff of what looked like eggs, so I googled it, and when I held the containter up to the window OH MY! It IS eggs! My snail is mommy! 

I don't know if its good, bad, or anything. I have no experience with snails much, so I think its awesome, I can't wait to see when/if they "hatch" XD

I've been keeping my snail in her own container since she looks "bite size" for my bettas just about.

I'd provide pictures, but my camera can't take pictures of that small of detail.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tried taking pictures, this is what I got.

The eggs look like tagpole goo , only instead of a big black dot, its a tiny TINY white dot. You can see the dots in the first photo.
There are 3 small clusters of these, each having about 5-8 dots in them,


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

What kind is it? Many snails need brackish water to breed, and some need other snails. I bought a nerite and it came with a second "friend", but then we found it was a male and female...

I have the always-laying-eggs-everywhere female D; Ewwwww, its kinds gross!

If you know what kind she is, that might help with how to care for the eggies. Sometimes they need very specific conditions to hatch.

That is, if you want them!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I really don't know what kind she is, nor does my sister. I'll try to find out.
I've had snails for a few years, and they never had eggs, ever, seeing them I got all excited.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe try putting them in brackish water? Not the snail, but the eggies? 

If they hatched it'd be a snailsplosion!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay, ...uh...how do I make brackish water?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I do know what kind of snail. xP
Well
Not off the top of my head.
But yes, they're supposed to just breed in brakkish waters, which is why, when I got back, I was surprised to hear she was laying eggs. *wonders who the daddy is... or if there isn't one yet. |D)

Brackish water is just a mix of salt and water... not a lot of salt. If tehre was a lot then it'd be saltwater. xP
BUT YEAH
Don't listen to me about brackish water. Yet. Not until I get my shark-fish. Which will probably be a few years or so from now when I have my own house to spam with fish. 

... I wonder if my fiance thinks I'm crazy for loving fish so much... >>


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

It looks like a common pond snail to me (also called bladder snail I think)


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like a physa acuta snail to me.
http://www.applesnail.net/content/snails_various.php

I have a bunch that have hitchhiked in on my plants.They had little babies in my tank so now there are quite a bit of them..:lol: When they get a little bigger they have pretty shells with polkadots.:lol:


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> Looks like a physa acuta snail to me.
> http://www.applesnail.net/content/snails_various.php
> 
> I have a bunch that have hitchhiked in on my plants.They had little babies in my tank so now there are quite a bit of them..:lol: When they get a little bigger they have pretty shells with polkadots.:lol:


That's how my sister got them! 


The eggs have grown as well, its fun watching them get bigger! C:


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

more info on them:
http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/showthread.php?t=28310
I think they are neat. I don't think they need brackish water to breed. I only had 3-4 that hitchhiked in my tank, but I have at least 10 little ones now in my 10 gallon. I have more snail then fish.:lol:
2 apple snails and a mystery number of polka dotted snails.:lol:


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Snails are cute little guys, but make sure you keep an eye on the hitch-hikers. I had some pond snails hitch a ride on plants I bought and they eventually took over the tank (even though I didn't overfeed). I eventually had to fish them all out and put them in a little 1 gallon. My tank is much cleaner now that they aren't around and my apple snail is thriving lol.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

They're starting to hatch!  I check on them several times a day, and today I noticed these tiny things crawling around the cup, one of the clusters hatched! I think there's about 6-10 tiny specks crawling around, still two other clusters that haven't hatched.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

... lol, and I was gonna tell you not to get your hopes up. But if they hatched... well I'll be scrapped. xD


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, pond snails like that don't need brakish water to breed, believe me


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Posaune said:


> Yeah, pond snails like that don't need brakish water to breed, believe me


I've had bond snails before, and they didn't look like these. 
Though, I'm not a snail expert, so I could be wrong. 
Either way its still cool!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

lol, bond snails. 

I found out from the guy I got my plants from that Pond snails love to hitchhike on the plants and/or lay their eggs on them.
The snails he orders can't breed in freshwater... but the hitchhikers can.
So voila. xD


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

"The names Bond, Snails Bond" XP


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

HA
... name one 007 for me. 8D
I don't have any snails left. xD

My transparent one... disappeared. And the other ones I had must've gotten eaten by Jade and SilverSand. >>


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Speaking of getting eaten....I think Cici ate the mommy snail D: I can't tell if its dead, so I have it in a small cup with water. If it doesn't move by tonight I'll just assume its dead.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just take a good whiff of it and you'll know if it's dead or not. lol


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

... oh, lol, DQ. xD;


----------

